# ONTARIO CLASSICS CAR SHOW



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ontario classics & Ontario outlaws football With colony high school booster club will be hosting our first carshow. We would like to invite all clubs and solo riders, motorcycles, bicycles and pedal cars to come on out to participate in this event.Music and live entertainment will be provided for all ages...it will be a nice family event.Raffles & 50/50Dj & Live EntertaimentVendor food booths still availableSaturday July 23, [email protected] Colony High SchoolRoll in time: 6:00am-10:00amShow 10:00am-5:00pm3850 E. Riverside DriveOntario, Ca. 91761 Vendors welcome contact:[email protected] 909-821-1675~Car show judging categories~30's*Original-1st, 2nd, 3rd*Street-1st, 2nd, 3rd40'sOriginal-1st, 2nd, 3rd*Street-1st, 2nd, 3rd50'sOriginal-1st, 2nd, 3rd*Street-1st, 2nd, 3rdCustom-1st, 2nd, 3rd60-64Original-1st, 2nd, 3rd*Street-1st, 2nd, 3rdCustom-1st, 2nd, 3rd65-69Original-1st, 2nd, 3rd*Street-1st, 2nd, 3rdCustom-1st, 2nd, 3rd70'sOriginal-1st, 2nd, 3rd*Street-1st, 2nd, 3rdCustom-1st, 2nd, 3rd80'sOriginal-1st, 2nd, 3rd*Street-1st, 2nd, 3rdCustom-1st, 2nd, 3rd90's & upOriginal-1st, 2nd, 3rd*Street-1st, 2nd, 3rdCustom-1st, 2nd, 3rdBomb TrucksOriginal-1st, 2nd, 3rd*Street-1st, 2nd, 3rdCustom-1st, 2nd, 3rdEurosStreet-1st, 2nd & 3rdMild-1st, 2nd & 3rdCustom-1st, 2nd & 3rd*SUV's & trucksStreet-1st, 2nd & 3rdMild-1st, 2nd & 3rdCustom-1st, 2nd & 3rdLuxury Vehicles-Street-1st, 2nd & 3rdMild-1st, 2nd & 3rdCustom-1st, 2nd & 3rdEl Camino-1st, 2nd & 3rdOld School Rod-1st, 2nd & 3rdHot Rod-1st, 2nd & 3rdMotorcycle-1st, 2nd, 3rd*Pedal cars-1st, 2nd, 3rd*TrikesOriginal-1st, 2nd, 3rd*Street-1st, 2nd, 3rdCustom-1st, 2nd, 3rd16" BikesOriginal-1st, 2nd, 3rd*Street-1st, 2nd, 3rdCustom-1st, 2nd, 3rd20" BikesOriginal-1st, 2nd, 3rd*Street-1st, 2nd, 3rdCustom-1st, 2nd, 3rd26" BikesOriginal-1st, 2nd, 3rd*Street-1st, 2nd, 3rdCustom-1st, 2nd, 3rdSpecialty Trophies-Club Participation-1st, 2nd & 3rd-Best of Show-Best Bomb-Best Display-Best Chrome-Best Paint Job-Colony's Choice-Outlaws Choice:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: WE WILL B THERE!!!!!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

Lo Nuestro WILL SUPPORT!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the support :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Were gonna have a good time. We got raffles 50/50 live entertainment. Hope you can make it. :thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ONTARIOCLASSICS CC_@Apr 27 2011, 06:54 PM~20434875
> *Were gonna have a good time. We got raffles 50/50 live entertainment. Hope you can make it.  :thumbsup:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONTARIOCLASSICS CC_@Apr 21 2011, 03:47 PM~20391130
> *Ontario classics & Ontario outlaws football With colony high school booster club will be hosting our first carshow on Saturday july 23rd 2011.  We would like to invite all clubs and solo riders, motorcycles, bicycles and pedal cars to come on out to participate in this event.
> Music and live entertainment will be provided for all ages...it will be a nice family event.
> 
> ...


*if you need flyers for your Car Show , let me know *


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Already in the works but thanks anyway bro


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ONTARIOCLASSICS CC_@Apr 21 2011, 03:47 PM~20391130
> *Ontario classics & Ontario outlaws football With colony high school booster club will be hosting our first carshow on Saturday july 23rd 2011.  We would like to invite all clubs and solo riders, motorcycles, bicycles and pedal cars to come on out to participate in this event.
> Music and live entertainment will be provided for all ages...it will be a nice family event.
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Live entertainment. By the I.E. MC.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

We got sponsor gifts for our raffle from ground control, konnected kuctoms, lucas oil products, and many more to come. Hoping to make it a good memorable show.


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Vendor info???


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

WASSUP WITH VENDOR INFO!!


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

The Classic Lowriders car club are holding it’s L.A.X Classic Car Show on Saturday , June- 11- 2011 from 10 a.m to 4 p.m. The event will include DJ, Food and Merchandise Booths. Come join us for a stroll down memory lane and get up close to the grand display of magnificent cars, trucks and Lowrider Bikes . Enter your vehicle or Lowrider Bike and perhaps you’ll win a terrific trophy. If you don’t have a lil’ deuce coupe, you can still enter the 50/50 raffle. Mark your calendar for classic cars, music, food and fun on Saturday, June- 11

Visit www.classicloweridercarclub.com for more info


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin: Bump Bump Bump!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

For vendor info call 909 821-1675 jose


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

This Saturday...SUNNYMEAD BURGER, the first of the cruise nights durring the Summer season.

23670 Sunnymead Blvd Moreno Valley CA.
Food discounts
50/50
Awards


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Looking foward to a good turn out


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> TTT :biggrin:[/QUnaOTE]


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

guss68imp said:


> TTT


Sup big guss. .


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Trucha-Marcos said:


> :biggrin: Bump Bump Bump!!


Who farted


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

LegacySoCalifasCC said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Iknoha


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

SORRY FOR TAKING LONG TO POST HAVEN'T BEEN ON HERE MUCH TOO MUCH WORK AT THE SHOP 
BUT ITS POSTED ON MY WEBSITE :thumbsup: LET ME KNOW ABOUT VENDOR INFO THANKS


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Call me up ill hook you up thanks for the post.


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Its all set up we got the AZTECA DANCERS LINED UP TO PERFORM A LIK CULTURA FOR EVERYONE ITS GINNA BE GOOD!


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

Sporty67 said:


> ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:
> 
> 
> > TTT :biggrin:[/QUnaOTE]
> ...


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

Super Taco Night this friday homies!!!!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Give me a call if your interested in vendor spots we still have space available.


----------



## cisco53 (Sep 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Vendor spots still available


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Vendor info???


Call me up 909-821-1675


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

*We received a call from the owner of the establishment that we need to keep the "open containers", "sirens", and "trash" under controll or the City will crash down on ALL car show activities at this location! We ALL need to cooperate on this in order to keep this and all other future functions going smoothly. The City of Moreno Valley is not very nice to the Lowrider Community as we all know by now.Thank u guys! *


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

we got variety of foods already lined up.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## DEMON NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2011)

*NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE SUPPORTING OCLASSICS*


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup: CAR WASH AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS MORENO VALLEY
CAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SUNDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM 6/12/11

3670 SUNNY MEAD BLVD. MORENO VALLEY CA.
SO BRING THOSE DIRTY LO LO s TO GET SHINED UP OR BRING YOUR MAMAS RANFLA TOO


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

DEMON NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB said:


> *NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE SUPPORTING OCLASSICS*


 Thanks for the support homie


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:bump bump bump


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

DEMON NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB said:


> *NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE SUPPORTING OCLASSICS*


 Thanks nokturtnal


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

We got alot of sponsors for the raffle lined up.


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

*TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE*:wave:


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> *TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE*:wave:


Thanks traffic


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT!!!! for the Homies!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike​


----------



## twnzcdy93 (Mar 12, 2009)

:thumbsup: T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site..good luck

http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site..good luck
> 
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


Gracias homies hope to see you there


----------



## twnzcdy93 (Mar 12, 2009)

*T T T for the homIEs*


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

*lo nuestro CC will be there*


























*We received a call from the owner of the establishment that we need to keep the "open containers", "sirens", and "trash" under controll or the City will crash down on ALL car show activities at this location! We ALL need to cooperate on this in order to keep this and all other future functions going smoothly. The City of Moreno Valley is not very nice to the Lowrider Community as we all know by now.Thank u guys! *


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD  * (951)867-1837 *  (951)867-1837

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## uniques928 (Jul 15, 2009)

_UNIQUES C.C. WILL BE THEIR TO SUPPORT...:nicoderm::nicoderm::werd:_


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks homies hope to see you in july.


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT!!!! For the homies!!!!!!


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

JRSLOLO65 said:


> TTT!!!! For the homies!!!!!!


 x 2 TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## uniques928 (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT FOR ONTARIO :guns:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## LOUIE A 62 (Aug 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

LOUIE A 62 said:


> TTT


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:TTT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

uniques928 said:


> TTT FOR ONTARIO :guns:


 Gracias homies


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> TTT!


Gracias for the support homies.


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

*you guys have our full support at your car show Ontario Classics!!!
*




















the swimming pool will be open on july 2nd show!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

We got donations for the raffles from lucas oil, hilti,auto zone :thumbsup:


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## twnzcdy93 (Mar 12, 2009)

T T T


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Gracias


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Post a bigger image of flyer..... We Will see you there!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Where is it gonna be we can't really see the flyer.


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Its gonna be at colony high school off of riverside ave.& heaven. South of the 60 freeway. July 23rd. 6 AM ROLL IN


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

we got alot of performers coming out its gonna be a big show.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

You awake right now? Firme, call me (323) 557-2854


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

hey guys and gals:

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD  * (951)867-1837 *  (951)867-1837

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> hey guys and gals:
> 
> LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL
> LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD  * (951)867-1837 *  (951)867-1837
> ...


Well be there for sure


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Were gonna have 48 different categories 1st. Place Trophys o.g. street custom. 144 trophies.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

CAR WASH LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB _







CAR WASH_ 

*







CAR WASH AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS MORENO VALLEY *

CAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM 7/09/11

3670 SUNNY MEAD BLVD. MORENO VALLEY CA.
SO BRING THOSE DIRTY LO LO s TO GET SHINED UP OR BRING YOUR MAMAS RANFLA







TOO

COME AND SHOW SUPPORT FOR OUR KIDS !!!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

figured out why your pictures are not working... Here you go!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG 'T' (May 23, 2011)

WATS UP ONTARIO CLASSICS THIS IS BIG "T" FROM SICK+SIDE C.C. HIGH DESERT WILL BE THEIR FOR UR SHOW


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks al im still not that up on these computers. :thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Sup big T thanks for the support. :thumbsup:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Cool, done neal. The Cholo Dj is in.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## twnzcdy93 (Mar 12, 2009)

T T T for the homIEs


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

G2G_Al said:


>


Were adding some chicano rappers to the line up and some AZTEC DANCERS on stage. :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Just around the corner, can't wait.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Just around the corner!!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

We got alot going on for the show. Its gonna be good.


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup::rimshot::h5::bowrofl::wave::machinegun::worship::angel::rofl:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　(951)867-1837　　　　　　　　 (951)867-1837

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## twnzcdy93 (Mar 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I think this is going to be a good show.


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

See ya there.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

ROYAL FAMILIA car club will be there. 93 big body called "THE FANTASY'S OVER" will be on display.


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

bigdoughnuts said:


> ROYAL FAMILIA car club will be there. 93 big body called "THE FANTASY'S OVER" will be on display.


 He'll yea bro we got plenty of room for you guys.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

We are almost ready for this show just gotta wax the whips and roll out there.


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
 2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*
THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> We are almost ready for this show just gotta wax the whips and roll out there.


Right on homie were rolling out the carpet for everyone.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT
4
IE


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

G2G_Al said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the support. Were gonna make this a good show for everyone.


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> We got donations for the raffles from lucas oil, hilti,auto zone :thumbsup:


 I know ha


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　(951)867-1837　　　　　　　　 (951)867-1837

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BBQ grills?????


----------



## salvador62 (May 29, 2009)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Right on homie were rolling out the carpet for everyone.


 can u guys save me a spot get out of work at 1130 ? i want to go to ur show and will my car get judge to i have 1962 chevy impala thanks


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: Bump to the top ! ! !​


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

*BBQ GRILLS*



ElProfeJose said:


> BBQ grills?????


 Were not tripping on grills have a good time just keep them low. You know


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

salvador62 said:


> can u guys save me a spot get out of work at 1130 ? i want to go to ur show and will my car get judge to i have 1962 chevy impala thanks


 We got plenty of room you can still come in.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Were not tripping on grills have a good time just keep them low. You know



right on thanks bro see you there.......


----------



## twnzcdy93 (Mar 12, 2009)

T T T


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

TTT! :thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh Yeah tonight You guys have a crujas night spot. Im gonna gran the Wife And Kids And head Out there.


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> Oh Yeah tonight You guys have a crujas night spot. Im gonna gran the Wife And Kids And head Out there.


Yea bro there jamming some funk tonight


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

We got some up coming chicano rappers lined up, some aztec dancers, a live drummer, its gonna be on.


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT...:thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> Oh Yeah tonight You guys have a crujas night spot. Im gonna gran the Wife And Kids And head Out there.


where was the cruise night:dunno:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

eric0425 said:


> where was the cruise night:dunno:


Wednesday nights concerts on Euclid, from 6:30 to 8:30pm


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*SATURDAY AUGUST 2OTH, 2011 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4:OOPM MEET UP . 4:30 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

See everyone on Saturday.


----------



## waytoofonky (Nov 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

G2G_Al said:


> Wednesday nights concerts on Euclid, from 6:30 to 8:30pm


 Thx Alex


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

LO NUESTRO CC WILL
BE IN TMFH


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> LO NUESTRO CC WILL
> BE IN TMFH


thats right !


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks lo nuestro cc


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Directions to the show: easiest way is take 60 freeway. Into ontario, exit, heaven ave. Go south to riverside ave. Go east. School will be on the right. Go to mill creek rd. Go towards back of the school towards the field.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Directions to the show: easiest way is take 60 freeway. Into ontario, exit, heaven ave. Go south to riverside ave. Go east. School will be on the right. Go to mill creek rd. Go towards back of the school towards the field.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latin Luxury is in the house...........


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

It's going down in a few hours. Dam...can't wait.


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> It's going down in a few hours. Dam...can't wait.


TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

We are ready!!!
TTT 
4
IE


----------



## waytoofonky (Nov 13, 2010)

ready for the show!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

TTT! Getting ready to head out.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Latin Luxury loading up to head out


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

We ready let's do this! People rolling in already.


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Alot of support coming out looking nice.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

*Be Rolling in about 9:30, Save us some room.......:biggrin:*


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Lo Nuestro is rolling in.


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Rollin till 10 am


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Its getting packed


----------



## 909lowride64 (Mar 3, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Good Turn out a lot of nice cars!!


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sounds like it was a good show ! ! !

After the show you can cruise done to So Cal Burgers ~ Better Days ~ Los Angeles


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

good show homies


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

GREAT JOB ONTARIO CLASSICS. YOU GUYS PUT ON A REAL GOOD SHOW :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:WE ENJOYED OURSELVES TRAFFIC C C . SEE YOU GUYS AT THE PICNIC:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

You have to be kidding if this was a first annual show. Dam, it was a class act show. Thanks to the kids from Latin Luxury, Royal Fantasies, Old School, Groupe, Tradition, Lo Nuestro, Dukes, and all of the other kids that came out and got down in the dance contest. It was off the hook!!! Man it was great to see alot of people that I haven't seen since coming home last september. The show was chingon, Thanks Ontario Classics. I hope someone has pics of the dance contest. Thanks to Swift for talking smack from ther cheap seats, you vatos are firme, even the black guy:rofl:. One more thing, GO COWBOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

HAD A REAL GOOD TIME GREAT SHOW BROTHAS :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Cholo DJ the Lo Nuestro Kids had a great time. Thanks to Ontario Classics. For the 1st one, ur show was banging. GO 49 ERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH YEAh.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

***** 63 said:


> HAD A REAL GOOD TIME GREAT SHOW BROTHAS :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


X2 STYLISTICS Inland Empire had a great time. Good turnout!! :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Orignally posted by me on facebook wanted to share here also!!
_*Ontario Classics did a great job for there first annual show, nice rides nice prizes and nice trophies!! All member worked there butts off. And a special shout out to all the wives that also worked very hard to make this show a success!! Way to go!!*_


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

LOOKIN FORWARD TO SEEING PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

WE HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE BIG :thumbsup: TO ONTARIO CLASSICS


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

sorry empire's finest cc could'nt make it due to my wife having neck surgery but hear u all had a good true out maybe next years god bless


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

TRADITION CC. SO CAL. Had a great time.great show.great cars.great people....next year Fo shoooo.....


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

***** 63 said:


> HAD A REAL GOOD TIME GREAT SHOW BROTHAS :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:





RAGHOUSE75 said:


> X2 STYLISTICS Inland Empire had a great time. Good turnout!! :thumbsup:


Congrats to Ontario Classics on a successful show Stylistics I.E had a great time.:thumbsup:


----------



## NastyBoy (Jul 18, 2011)

Good show yesterday, although we arrived late, we still had a great time!

I tried posting pics yesterday, but since I'm still a n00b on this forum, I think I made a mistake, so here they are again;


*http://www.4myride.com/event/7-23-2011/Ontario-Classics-Car-Bike-Show-Colony-High-School-Ontario-CA-eAcEC1000Jf-1*


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

TRAFFIC SO.CAL HAD A GREAT TIME:thumbsup:. IT WAS A REAL GOOD SHOW ONTARIO CLASSICS:biggrin::thumbsup:.WE'LL BE THERE NEXT YEAR FO SHO..PICS:dunno:


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

***** 63 said:


> HAD A REAL GOOD TIME GREAT SHOW BROTHAS :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:





eric0425 said:


> Congrats to Ontario Classics on a successful show Stylistics I.E had a great time.:thumbsup:


IT WAS GOOD TALKING N HANGING OUT WITH STYLISTICS I.E:thumbsup: WE HAD A GOOD TIME AFTER DA SHOW AT YOUR PAD E:biggrin:THANX HOMIE..IT WAS GOOD TALKING TO MY PRIMO N HOMIES FRM LEGACY C.Cuffin::thumbsup: AND ALL DA OTHER HOMIES FROM DIFF. C.C


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ontario claasic c. c. we had a hell of a good time thanks so much see u guys next year latin luxury c.c.:thumbsup:


----------



## casuals (Jan 21, 2008)

Casuals c.c had a good time great show


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

On behalf of our Ontario classics family were really glad everyone had a great time. That's what lowriding is all about coming together and having a great time. It wouldn't be possible with out the support from every one that came out. Big thanks to all of you for the love. Next year is already in the works.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Cholo DJ the Lo Nuestro Kids had a great time. Thanks to Ontario Classics. For the 1st one, ur show was banging. GO 49 ERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH YEAh.


What do you mean by GO 49ERS? Go where? Back to flag footbal?:bowrofl::bowrofl::roflmao::roflmao::rofl::rofl:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

some pics


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Gangs to Grace CC at the show!!

Best Bomb winner!!

















2nd Place OG Hotrod

















Other cars we brought out

















Kicking it!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

This ones for DJ Cholo lol :roflmao:go raiders !!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Latin Luxury is in the house...........


 Latin luxury was looking good very family oriented


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> We are ready!!!TTT 4IE


 Gangs to grace is always ready gracias g2g


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> Gangs to grace is always ready gracias g2g


Should we go to the skillet to celebrate....


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

CONGRATS ON A GREAT SHOW CANT WAIT TILL NEXT ONE


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

haaah we dont no what the skillet is but where down & if its food man latin luxury will be there full force thanks!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Clark (Jul 10, 2009)

Here are some pics from the recent "Ontario Classics Car & Bike Show" Great turnout of cars and bikes! Sorry if I did not catch everybody. Bikes will be posted by midweek.
Here is a link to the pics.... http://ClarkOdenPhotography.com 

Thanks for checking them out!
Clark


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> Should we go to the skillet to celebrate....


 Ur waittress is waiting for u me so sorry


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

U come back now sank u


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> Should we go to the skillet to celebrate....


 No more skillet for me my poor daughters poor babbys tramatized


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> No more skillet for me my poor daughters poor babbys tramatized


Casa Sanchez Friday morning!! Some good mexican eating!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

lowdude13 said:


> This ones for DJ Cholo lol :roflmao:go raiders !!!
> View attachment 340020


Oh no you di'int!!! The bike looks better than the Faders themselves.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> Casa Sanchez Friday morning!! Some good mexican eating!!


 Im down for casa sanchez


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> Should we go to the skillet to celebrate....


 Me so sorry ju come vack big voy sank u


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> Casa Sanchez Friday morning!! Some good mexican eating!!


 Flo s is good to they don't have specials though kind of pricey


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

socalconcepts said:


> CONGRATS ON A GREAT SHOW CANT WAIT TILL NEXT ONE


 Gracias homie thanks for coming


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

lowdude13 said:


> haaah we dont no what the skillet is but where down & if its food man latin luxury will be there full force thanks!!!:thumbsup:


The Skillet is a little restruant that we meet at every Friday morning for B-fast, but we have been having problems there with new waitress/owners so we are switching it up to Casa Sanchez on Moutian and the 60fwy... your welcome anytime, we meet at 8am..


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> Flo s is good to they don't have specials though kind of pricey


I'm going to Flo's today!!! Biscuits & Gravy!!! SOS...


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> I'm going to Flo's today!!! Biscuits & Gravy!!! SOS...


 That's not fair al Trix and I are out here in santa Maria we have no flow out here why u wana tease us fat boys


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> I'm going to Flo's today!!! Biscuits & Gravy!!! SOS...


 That's not fair al Trix and I are out here in santa Maria we have no flows out here why u wana tease us fat boys


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

But what we do have is bbq they cook with red oak out here o the flavor o o o em em em delicious !!!!


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

Sporty67 said:


> That's not fair al Trix and I are out here in santa Maria we have no flows out here why u wana tease us fat boys


IN SANTA MARIA AREA LOOK FOR JACOS ITS A HELLA GOOD STEAK HOUSE CHECK IT OUT AND LET ME KNOW 
@ AL WHY NOT DO IT ON A SAT MORNING SOME OF US WORK FOR THE MAN NOT ARE SELFS LOL


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

this is what I got on my phone Latin Luxury




thhis is a video click on it to see the video












































this is another vidoe click on it and you will see t it


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks to every one for all the pics.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Firme


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> The Skillet is a little restruant that we meet at every Friday morning for B-fast, but we have been having problems there with new waitress/owners so we are switching it up to Casa Sanchez on Moutian and the 60fwy... your welcome anytime, we meet at 8am..


casa sanchez was good we just gota convince them to make some biscuts and gravy my sister enjoyed having breakfast with us she wanted to take me to breakfast that day I told her come have breakfast with the fellas as soon as I told her louie from tradition goes she goes I like louie he's funny ok but gracias for the invite all g2g


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


Qvo Sporty.. Hey txt me ur number I got a replacement phone and lost all my numbers


----------

